# looking for a polydactyl/mitten cat or kitten



## shell30984 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,
Im looking for a cat with extra toes,please let me know if you no of any advertised.
many thanks
michelle


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

hi where abouts are you ? we mit have a litter due soon just waiing to find out if she is pregnant ! if you are willing to wait that long. mum is a tabby and white polydactyl and dad is a silver tabby. Her last litter was mainly tabbies and tabbies and white.
some off the litter u can see the toes on the tabbie and white


----------



## shell30984 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow they are gorgeous,
I live in Swadlincote, Derbyshire.
Where abouts are you?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Not sure if you got your new fur baby or not, but if you haven't would you consider Molly
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/111224-molly-5-yr-old-polydactyl.html


----------

